# Hey - "About the ADs"



## toadflack (May 13, 2010)

What's with the Rug Doctor and google ads?


----------



## menu (May 13, 2010)

*Hey - "About the ADs"*

sponsorship?


----------



## MrD (May 13, 2010)

*Hey - "About the ADs"*

I am assuming the admins decided to put some adds on to the site to try and raise some extra cash through google ads.
Would that be correct?


----------



## MiztressWinter (May 13, 2010)

*Hey - "About the ADs"*

Yes it would. I believe they said 9 cents for everytime someone on STP clicks an add. STP needs money


----------



## toadflack (May 13, 2010)

*Hey - "About the ADs"*

I see.


----------



## menu (May 13, 2010)

*Hey - "About the ADs"*

so what? we should click on those ads erronce in awhile?


----------



## mylon (May 13, 2010)

As long as I don't hear "CONGRATULATIONS YOU WON A FREE IPHONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" it's all good


----------



## MrD (May 13, 2010)

Chalmbers said:


> and the ads are based on you personal google searches, so it shows ads that should be relevant to you.


 
So is that why all my adds are about Asian sex fetishes? 
=P


----------

